# Rate your HPC with Poll



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok folks,

Some posters have been giving both negative and positive feedback on HPC's in relation to their new R35's over the last month or so, and some forum members have been asking for a poll so here it is.

The idea of this poll is fairly simple.

If you rated your HPC i.e. they did a good job then give them a vote, and also leave comments as to why you were impressed.

If however they have failed to deliver then please leave CONSTRUCTIVE feedback in the form of a post telling the other members what they did which failed to meet your expectations.

If you didn't rate their service say so - DO NOT VOTE.

Please be sensible about this, ensure you have raised the matter directly with the HPC in question if you have a gripe, this is not a place to "air your dirty laundry" with the dealer principle not having had a chance to rectify any issues between the 2 of you like adults.

The poll will hopefully show the dealerships which are getting the most praise and this will be reflected in the votes.

If it gets silly and any comments start to become slanderous then Mods will pull the thread and everyone will lose out.

Newbies looking to buy GT-R's or get them serviced will hopefully use this as a guide and choose wisely.

The dealerships providing the best service will get the recognition they deserve in the form of votes, and those failing to reach sufficient standards will hopefully perk their efforts up a touch.

Please note the Poll only allows a maximum of 10 options e.g. 10 HPC's - apologies to our fellow owners over in Northern Ireland but i have left Hurst Nissan in Belfast out of the Poll, nothing personal guys i was born in Belfast, i just pulled the names off the Nissan Map and did the mainland first before realising there was only 10 slots.

Mods can you try and add Hurst in as an 11th option please?

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Some additional info folks

You will have the ability to vote for more than one HPC - you may have received good service when you ordered/bought the car and you may now service it elsewhere due to distance so you can vote for both.

Secondly your vote will be public, shouldn't really be an issue as the vote is only for a positive experience, it just makes it more transparent.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok i will kick off.

Huge thumbs up for Middlehurst - and a vote from me.

It says a huge amount when i travelled all the way down to St Helens from Scotland to buy my car from them.

They worked late on the Thursday and Friday night as the car only arrived off the boat on the Thursday to get it registered and prepared for me arriving on the Saturday.

They picked the wife, my wee boy and I up from the train station as promised and the handover was spot on, they even threw in a few extras in the form of some bits and bobs for the wee man.

Both Andy and Chris are busy guys but i always got a call back when i left a message and Jo in Accounts went the extra mile to arrange the funds to be there when required at VERY short notice.

I am a tight Jock but i bought the lads a nice 10 year old bottle of "very" special Whiskey and Jo some chocolates as a thank you.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Marshall's for me

+ client focus
+ genuine passion for the car
+ exceeding expectations and thinking of those extra things
+ delivering on what they say they are going to do
+ management interested in the detail

Great guys and I'll be back there looking at a Cube , later in the year

Ed


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

you missed off Hursts of Belfast


----------



## alastairw (Sep 19, 2008)

I used Marshalls in Cambridge. I can't fault the sales experience - excellent customer focus, knowledge of the car and show a real passion and interest. Also organised some excellent events, including a trip to the Nurburgring for the race academy.

On the service side the jury is out. As you may have read on another thread I am in dispute with them over a damaged alloy wheel - something that could easily have been avoided. At the moment I am still feeling a loyalty based on the great sales experience, but it won't last long if their service does not improve.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> you missed off Hursts of Belfast


Last 3 line paragraph near the end of my first post in this thread fuggles - poll only allows 10 options, was hoping a mod could rectify.

10 out of 10 for observation but 10 marks off for not reading the exam paper before starting............


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

*Customer Service*

I picked my DMG premium up from Benfield in newcastle on Tuesday. Have to say that they have been excellent throughout. There was a small hiccup when "my" car first arrived two weeks ago today and then turned out to be a black edition delivered in error by Nissan. However, Richard at Benfield was quick to sort out the mess and I only had to wait a week and a bit to get the correct car. Regular updates were given throughout and Richard called yesterday to see how things were going.:thumbsup:


----------



## sjm (Aug 1, 2008)

picked mine up from motorline a couple of weeks ago.. there has been some negative press about them on here but from my experience with them they have been spot on. helpful, informative adn they have done everything i have asked of them.. i suppose i will have to wait till after i have taken the beast to be services etc. to see if that continues...so far so good. cheers


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

sjm.

Glad things went well at Motorline. I have one coming in Sept and I was getting a tad uneasy. I did speak with Phil today and they have another tech being trained to service the GTR in Tunbridge Wells so hopefully the service hold ups will not be a problem going forward. Hope youre enjoying the car


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

ScottyB said:


> Last 3 line paragraph near the end of my first post in this thread fuggles - poll only allows 10 options, was hoping a mod could rectify.
> 
> 10 out of 10 for observation but 10 marks off for not reading the exam paper before starting............


Hey! I didn't say it was possible to do, just that they weren't on the list


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

*I voted for Marshalls*

Pros
+ Phil has been very good - patient & enthusiastic... difficult balance
+ Phil also very thorough and detailed on all email exchange
+ Helpful and knowledgeable staff
+ Keen to mak ethe ownership experience a treat

Cons
- Very anti-mods (Y-pipe etc.)
- Tricky to reach by phones at time


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Pros
+ Gerard has been very good but what makes him so good is how he fights for the what's best for his customer
+ Gerard does not tell lies and his customer service is second to none
+ Darren the GTR tech talked me though every part of the 1200 mile serive letting me watch all the time.
+ Westover do the simple things exceptionally well - like returning phone calls quickly.
+ Understand the customer they are dealing with and treat them accordingly.

Cons
- Have to do what Nissan tell them - Nissan should listen to Westovers as they might learn something about how to deal with a GTR customer properly.

Kp


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

*HPC Middlehurst*

I first used Middlehurst in 2000 when I bought a new R34. Since then I've purchased 3 350Z's and most recently an R35.

Positives
> Andy and Chris are attentive, courteous and go out of there way to help.
> very helpful on second hand cars - they purchased my R34 and sold my GT4 on my behalf.
> competitive on servicing and tyres.
> they came up with free tickets for Goodwood and Geneva !

Negatives
> they've got so busy this year that they look to be struggling to cope with volumes.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

ScottyB said:


> Ok folks,
> 
> Some posters have been giving both negative and positive feedback on HPC's in relation to their new R35's over the last month or so, and some forum members have been asking for a poll so here it is.
> 
> ...


Scotty you need to create a new poll as this one results are influenced by the volume of cars sold, delivered and by how forum many users v supplying garage. The volume of GTR's into the country were not distributed on an equal amount thus some dealers have sold and delivered more thus increasing ther sample size and this can easily effect the scores due to volume. Some dealers already had a client base that used this forum i.e. 'Middlehurst' So the results will not be indicative by any means as some people will not use a forum.

For example

If my dealership had delivered 100 GTR's and 25% replied a + to this thread but the rest though i was a crock of shite the score would show 25.

If i had delivered 50 GTRs and applied above then the score would be 12.5

Though if i had delivered 30 as the above with a 50% happy rely i would score 15 points

thus

dealer 1 25 pts looks great
dealer 2 12.5 pts looks poor
dealer 3 15 pts looks poor 

However dealer 3's client base is far happier than the other 2 garages by a country mile.

Add to that how many people actually us this forum and feel motivated enough to express their opinion and kaboom! It blows the above already dispropinate values out of the water. generally speaking individuals who answer these types of polls are again disproportinate to the total number of individuals available to vote.

But, as i said before a great thread for people to air their views and opinions but all very subjective.................................after all it is the motor trade were talking about here LOL!

Reading some of the posts make me chuckle, as i have ran Nissan dealerships in a past life i see some of the old 'porkies' to keep customers happy are still been used.

great comment everyone, sorry if i've upset anyone:chuckle:


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

I hear you loud and clear Dave,

Only problem we have is that the ability to weight any poll versus number of cars sold is impossible on this forum.

People were asking for a poll and this is the best i could manage (Not a mod but i took the time to try and create it)

The flavour of the poll is straight forward it gives people an opportunity to slate or rate - 
Sure Middlehurst received/sold the most amount of cars in the Country (Guessing by the high number of votes)

Do you reckon this was by chance or because they have put the effort in over the years to become the place to buy your GTR from?

Main distribution Centre picked by Nissan - Again luck or hard work???

As a side note the majority of the dealerships know about the poll as several have mentioned it. If it makes them sit up and take even a tiny bit of notice as to what people say/think about them regardless how many cars they have sold then i think it has served it's purpose.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

ScottyB said:


> I hear you loud and clear Dave,
> 
> Only problem we have is that the ability to weight any poll versus number of cars sold is impossible on this forum.
> 
> ...


Why dont you ask NISSAN GB for their GTR dealer CSI figures. Afterall if its to help the GTR community with their choice of supplying/maintaining dealer ; )


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

davew said:


> Why dont you ask NISSAN GB for their GTR dealer CSI figures. Afterall if its to help the GTR community with their choice of supplying/maintaining dealer ; )


Why don't you ask since you clearly have a great interest in it and pop it as a reply in this post?

I will tag this topic so i will see new replies when you have done it 

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

perhaps whilsts im interested in the mechanicals of this poll the outcome currently is currently of little interest to me, though very important to you.

As i gave some opinion or advice in the previous post i feel it would be best suited for a current owner or potential buyer to source this information.

These reports are mailed to Dealer Principle monthly. Their Manufacturer bonus's are reliant on them to a certain degree.

Happy hunting.

DaveW


p.s. i have a Y-Pipe for sale if anyone wants one


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

*Marshalls Cambridge*

Phil has been great so far - Very informative and very entusastic - which is great! I took my step dad and girlfriend a few weeks ago to see the car and his service was great (as usual)! He answered all their question really well and gave great demos We got a better test drive than when I actually went to buy the car - about 5 months before! 

There will always be "good" and "bad" experiences at the various HPCs - just some have more than others! I chose Cambridge mainly because they are not very far from me and the service (from the Marshalls group) in the past has been good. Both my parents got their (current) cars from Marshalls and this is my second car I will be getting from them!


----------



## pxk5000 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Middlehurst got my vote!*

I agree with DAVEW that this survey needs to be supply volume weighted to give it real credibility. I voted for Middlehurst as I to have dealt with them for 10 years buying an R34 V-Spec from them new and now the R35. Chris in sales was always excellent and Andy Stewart in the Service Dept. is always available to answer any questions and offer advice. They were not difficult about the Y-pipe and will be Nismo approved and that has to be a positive!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok guys i have looked at "trying" to make the poll weighted towards volume and this is not possible with the technology within the forum.

What i suggest is that viewers review the results INCLUDING any comments which to me are the most important aspect of the thread and decide for themselves.

Although the headline numbers may be out of sync because of volume, bear in mind that the volume may be caused by positive buying experiences and long term relationships with the dealership concerned. So in a nutshell the dealerships with larger volume have "earned" or "built this up" over time.

2 great examples of this - Me travelling down all the way from Scotland to buy from Middlehurst after poor service in Edinburgh

pxk5000 above having used them for 10 years.

You do not build a customer base like that by being poor at what you do.

Read the poll, digest it how you want, apologies for not being able to do anything to "correct" the number of votes by volume.

The poll is what it is and is better than nothing.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

If truth be known alot, and im mean alot of the other HPC dealers do struggle to deliver hi level results. Not down to anything else but lack of experience in understanding the needs and expections of the GTR owner. I think in time alot of the HPC's will improve but MH have the lead on this one:thumbsup:


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

*Middlehurst*

I first bought an R34 from Middlehurst in 2000 and have purchased 3 350Z's and an R35 since.

I don't have experience of other HPC's but they've never let me down and always go out of their way to help.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Not sure how this poll helps though, as it's surely biased towards those dealers that have supplied more cars, since Middlehurst are bound to get far more votes than anyone else as they've supplied far more cars. Then Marshalls next, which we also see.

Statistically this poll is absolutely meaningless nonsense.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Are Middlehurst's sponsoring the Forum?


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

Anyone had dealings with Glyn Hopkins in Romford? Any good?


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

I had some minor hicups when picking up my Car but all put right by Ollie who has been superb from day 1, similar to other HPCs he has experienced some GTR staff turn over which im sure has placed pressure on him and his team, and for me not having a single point of contact although due to staff changes Ollie has been my contact which has suited me :thumbsup:
Ths Service staff are polite and helpful and the GTR tech appears to know his stuff.

Well done Westway :thumbsup:


CJ


----------



## Jinilokimmy (Mar 15, 2010)

Very nice rate here so read care fully read this details so more information provided here...........
Top Grade Acai
Muscle Boost


----------



## meanslojia (May 4, 2010)

I was so tense in last few days, i did not understand what should I do, but thanks for this post, because i learn lots of thing to read this post,
Alpine White Teeth
Force Factor


----------



## jeanlee411 (May 9, 2010)

I used Marshalls in Cambridge. I can't fault the sales experience - excellent customer focus, knowledge of the car and show a real passion and interest. Also organised some excellent events, including a trip to the Nurburgring for the race academy.

On the service side the jury is out. As you may have read on another thread I am in dispute with them over a damaged alloy wheel - something that could easily have been avoided. At the moment I am still feeling a loyalty based on the great sales experience, but it won't last long if their service does not improve.

__________________________
Watch Iron Man 2 Online Free


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

£150 an hour at Marshall's. All they need is a mask and a gun! 
Brain surgeons they are not. Crooks they be.
Why am I talking like Yoda? :runaway:


----------



## CambridgeHPC (May 25, 2010)

I have just reduced all service & labour rate's at Marshall's as of last week.


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

CambridgeHPC said:


> I have just reduced all service & labour rate's at Marshall's as of last week.


That's great news... are the new prices published somewhere?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

CambridgeHPC said:


> I have just reduced all service & labour rate's at Marshall's as of last week.


Oh great! So am I getting a refund?

Why did you make my drivers door rattle worse?

Why did you cover my interior in grubby finger marks?

Why did the G1 service take all ****ing day?


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

not trying to be akward but would this thread be better served in the gtr section as apposed to the skyline gtr section....i know people may own both new and old but probably still better in that section of the site.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

monkfish said:


> not trying to be akward but would this thread be better served in the gtr section as apposed to the skyline gtr section....i know people may own both new and old but probably still better in that section of the site.


You mean because its a pointless thread or because skylines don't have HPC's lol, either way youre right


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

:chuckle: 

more to do with the second point.


----------



## MiKy-HuT (Mar 7, 2012)

Much more than I expected from sorry to say, a Nissan dealer! Top notch service from A F Noble!


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Anyone used Aldershot HPC, and got positive or negative feedback. My beast goes in tomorrow for a service ?.


----------

